# usb звуковые карты 7.1 и 5.1

## lebedinsky

Всем привет! Парни, я в этой теме не силён, но подарили наушники razer tiamat 7.1, подключаются через usb. Но, как я не старался, не выдаёт он 7.1 а работает в режиме стерео, от чего звук полный ужос. Кто-нибудь пробовал возиттся с чем-нибудь подобным? Я ещё давно пробовал настроить внешнюю usb sound blaster 5.1, но также успехов особых не было. Такое оборудование вообще можно настроить как-то?  :Smile: 

----------

## TigerJr

Как вы думаете 7.1 звук сколько требует динамиков и каналов?????

Итак начнем: наушники имеют 2 уха, человек тоже.

А как известно это 2 динамика = 2 канала(стерео) или 2 динамика = 1 канал(моно). 

Чтобы добиться 5 канального звука нужны наушники с 5 динамиками(передний левый, передний правый, центральный, задний левый, задний правый + сабвуфер), но даже если наушники будут с 5 динамиками узким местом (bottleneck) будет генетика, а именно это конфигурация вашей головы (всего 2 уха), если вы скажите как и в какое место к вам пихать например центральный канал или сабвуфер, тогда вы поймёте сложности ввода\вывода человеческого организма. 

Про 7 каналов предлагаю пофилософствовать самостоятельно, но bottleneck будет тамже.

Если звук у вас идёт на вывод 3.5'' то может вам просто переключить этот вывод на USB? lsusb видит ли ваши наушники?

----------

## lebedinsky

Я Вас чем-то обидел в прошлой жизни? Вы, простите, какую-то ерунду пишите. У всех остальных людей генетика позволяет использовать наушники с 5 динамиками (в каждом "ухе"), а у меня значит голова не правильная? =) Хорошо, давайте отойдем от наушников, подскажите тогда как настроить внешнюю звуковую usb карту http://ru.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-surround-5-1-pro, потому что в тестах звук вроде работает в 5.1, но канал на сабвуфер явно не работает как надо, потому что низкие частоты не присутствуют.

----------

## TigerJr

А мы встречались в прошлой жизни??? Чет я не припомню обид))

Могу извинится за полемику, скорее всего это моё личное недопонимание систем ввода\вывода)) 

Вопросов было несколько, что вас конкретно интересует? 

Звуковая карта, если звук уже идёт через USB, а низкие частоты нет то скорее всего проблема либо с драйвером звуковой карты, либо банальная её настройка.

----------

